# DDR3 für Asus P5Q Pro????



## stawacz (12. März 2011)

*DDR3 für Asus P5Q Pro????*

tachchen leute

wollte heute mal wissen ob ob mein mainboard dat "asus p5q pro" ddr3 speicher tauglich is.
denn was ich dazu im netz gefunden hab is recht wiedersprüchlich...
einmal hab ich nen testbericht gefunden in dem es hieß,sowohl ddr2 als auch ddr3,und wenn man forumeinträge liest,meinen alle das nur ddr2 geht..würd mich gern absichern bevor ich auf bestellen klicke


----------



## Kreon (12. März 2011)

*AW: DDR3 für Asus P5Q Pro????*



> 4 x DIMM, max. 16GB, DDR2 1200 / 1066 / 800 / 667 MHz, non-ECC, un-buffered memory
> Dual channel memory architecture


Quelle


----------



## usopia (13. März 2011)

*AW: DDR3 für Asus P5Q Pro????*

also wie Kreon schon andeutet: geht nicht! Das P5Q-Pro unterstützt nur DDR2.

* ...es würde auch rein mechanisch schon nicht gehen. DDR3-Riegel passen nicht in DDR2-Slots, also versuch das bloß nicht.


----------

